# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Μήπως δεν κοιμάται κάνεις όπως εγώ....

## Potnia

Είναι κανείς εδώ για να μου πει αν κάτι είναι λάθος η σωστό? Παρακαλω τη γνώμη σας. Όποιος δεν κοιμάται και θέλει να βοηθήσει. Αν κάτι είναι λάθος η σωστό. Αν κάτι είναι λάθος η σωστό...?

----------


## Macgyver

κοιμισμενος μου ειναι αδυνατον να γραψω .........σωστο ? λαθος ? ποιο ? μαντικες ικανοτητες δεν εχω ...................

----------

